# Santa's evil sidekick gives jolly fright to kids



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.bdnews24.com/details.php?id=52079&cid=1


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Digging around for zombie and mask effects I stumbled on to the Krampus traditions on You Tube. Man we really need something like that here in the states as an inbetween from Halloween to Christmas.

I thought I'd share a couple of the vids I found on youtube and revive JT's thread on the topic:


----------

